# Advice on Weaning Lambs



## Don & Sandy (Mar 26, 2019)

We’re new to sheep with only having a few born last spring.  We have 26 lambs on the ground right now with 8-10 that are between 2-3 months.  What are your suggestions on when and the best ways for weaning lambs?  Also how long do we need to keep the ewe lambs away from their moms before it’s safe to turn them back without the lambs returning to nursing?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 26, 2019)

I wean my lambs in a pen or pasture next to the ewes. They will cry a bit, but will bed down next to each other at the fence, it seems to be a comfort to them. I keep them apart 6 weeks. Ram lambs are weaned and separated at 2 months old. Wethers and ewe lambs are weaned at 3-4 months.


----------



## Don & Sandy (Mar 26, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I wean my lambs in a pen or pasture next to the ewes. They will cry a bit, but will bed down next to each other at the fence, it seems to be a comfort to them. I keep them apart 6 weeks. Ram lambs are weaned and separated at 2 months old. Wethers and ewe lambs are weaned at 3-4 months.





Baymule said:


> I wean my lambs in a pen or pasture next to the ewes. They will cry a bit, but will bed down next to each other at the fence, it seems to be a comfort to them. I keep them apart 6 weeks. Ram lambs are weaned and separated at 2 months old. Wethers and ewe lambs are weaned at 3-4 months.



Do you do anything for your ewes to help keep them from getting mastitis?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2019)

Dry lot them with NO feed and only hay and water. By 3-4 months they are not at full production like they were when the lambs were first born. As the lambs eat grass, feed and hay, the milk production drops off.


----------

